# Jackpots second trial



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

had an amazing weekend with Jackpot, on saturday she ran 3 for 4 and got her ADC title  she finished off her starters snooker and starters gamblers so in 2 trials she is now in advanced everything except jumpers we had 5 faults each time :hammer: so they are quite do able we just have to get to know each other better, in snooker we did all four red jumps a 5 and 3 7's she had the highest score out of the whole class I was pretty pumped 

Jackpot 2nd trial - YouTube


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats!! nice video))


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

What was that ascending jump at 0:47? Was that like an ascending pentuple or something? That jump had a ton of bars on it!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Jackpot is awesome! You two are doing so well. Congratulations!!!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Nice! Really great contacts!

Just one thing that caught my eye: The bars seem so high, much higher than our bars.  Could you tell me the height? Or anyone else?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I also thought the bars looked kinda high, but I'm fairly certain this is AAC which has the highest jump height at 26".


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes the jumps are 26" and that jump with a bunch of bars you mentioned Wildo is the triple. I'm so used to seeing stuff in a barn, it does look different outside.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Except the triple had *5* bars, not 3. Weird!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

I guess the name isn't all that accurate lol. I thought that's what the "triple" was in all venues.


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

KristiM said:


> Yes the jumps are 26" and that jump with a bunch of bars you mentioned Wildo is the triple. I'm so used to seeing stuff in a barn, it does look different outside.


Thank you! Had to check how many centimeters it would be - I came up with 66. Our dogs have to jump 60-65 cm jumps but the bars in the video seem a lot higher. But maybe it's just the camera angle or something... Thanks again!


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

*that jump*

thanks for watching, I was really proud of her especially as it was our first trial outside and she didn't get to distracted  the jump in question is actually called the "Ascending spread jump" the poles are set at 26" 22"16"10"6" the width matches the jump height. so Jackpot jumps 26" high and 26" wide hope that clears it up somewhat


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

KristiM said:


> I guess the name isn't all that accurate lol. I thought that's what the "triple" was in all venues.


Not exactly. The triple that I've seen in CPE, USDAA, and AKC is the same with only three bars. I believe this is _probably_ true of NADAC (I don't know that much about NADAC). It looks like this (usually with wings)


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

*an effortless jumper*


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Awesome runs! Jackpot looks pretty confident. 

In USDAA, it is technically an extended spread. We call it a triple because it usually has three bars for the spread, but it could only have two bars, or more than three.


----------

